# Exterior SPRAY primer?



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

I am rebuilding a screen porch. The walls will be formed by 10 panels of doors having interchangeable screens/storm windows. The doors have raised panels and the windows have 16 divided lights each. So . . . LOTS of painting.

The supplier suggested cutting time by using cans of exterior spray primer (I think it's oil based), instead of a brush.

Does anyone have an opinion of whether spray primer will function as well and last as long as a good brushed-on oil primer?

As long as I am putting so much work into it, I want to do it right and not have to paint again in 5 years because the primer did not adhere as well as it should.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

No one has an opinion on aerosol spray primer for priming bare wood for exterior porch panels?

I know this is a woodworking site, not home diy, but you all have such good advice! My woodworking is taking a back seat to rebuilding the porch.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dave,
just read your first post. I don't think I would use aerosol cans on a job this big. I would either brush it, or if you thought you could mask it off and spray it, then get the proper spray equipment and do it, although I am not a big fan of outdoor spraying. Too easy to end up repainting the car, neighbor's car, etc, if there is a bit of a breeze. If you use a brush, buy good ones, do the proper prep and clean work and use the right primer. You should end up with a lasting job if done right.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Cans of spray primer would be expensive! 

KILZ does come in spray cans would probably be the best primer you could use, either brush or spray.

The job you are describing on the glass doors is going to be a big problem regardless of the method used.

G


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Agreed on the brushs. I am looking into hvlp sprayers but I would also need a compressor. Not sure I want to spend that much. I've read the threads and your comments on hvlp sprayers. There is also a recent article in Fine Woodworking.

One advantage with the "doors" I am installing is that the glass section is removable as a unit. So I can paint those separately. Here is a link to the doors I am installing:
http://www.combinationdoor.com/combdoor.html
http://www.combinationdoor.com/3season2.html

Except the windows will be true divided-light, not grills.

All the windows in my house are divided light (interior window and the storms). I know how long it takes me to repaint one of those, which is why 10 new unpainted doors worries me. I'll be painting until August unless I can settle on a speedier method. They arrive in 4 weeks - so I have time to plan.
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Go to your local rental yard and rent an airless sprayer. Buy some high quality exterior primer from a reputable paint store and you'll be done in no time. (ask about airless application at the paint store they will have some great advice for you) You should be able to finish them in one weekend without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

That is a good idea.

Would there be a significant difference in the finish between an airless sprayer and a compressor/turbine system for latex/oil paint?

I do not want an orange peel type finish.

Thanks again for everyone's advice.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

You can get a high gloss finish right off the gun with an airless setup with the right tip, reduction and material. Do a couple samples before you wade into the doors. Also spray in one direction only. Don't spray with the stiles and then spray with the rails, you will get double coverage in the corners and will get runs. The paint store will be able to tell you how to reduce their material for airless spraying and recommend a good quality product for your application.


----------

